# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  متدولوژي CDM

## vahidb2007

*متدولوژي* *CDM** :*مقدمه :
•    سرنام Custom Development Method
•    دنبال روي متدولوژي Case Method  ريچارد باركر 
• يك درك درست و دقيق از نيازمندي هاي كسب وكار براي رسيدن به يك سيستم كامل به دست مي آيد
• براي پروژه هاي متوسط و بزرگ تدوين شده است . ولي براي پروژه هاي كوچكتر نيز قابل استفاده مي باشد.
•    تمام چرخه ي حيات توسعه ي سيستم ،پوشش داده مي شود .
•   نگرش هاي زيادي از توليد و توسعه نرم افزار را پشتيباني مي كند.
• مي تواندپروژه هاي حوزه ي سيستم هاي اطلاعاتي را به طرق مختلف مديريت نمايد
فاز هادرCDM :
پروژه ها در CDM در قالب فاز ها ( مراحل ) هدايت مي گردند . در اين فاز ها كيفيت و نقاط كنترل براي هماهنگي فعاليت هايي كه داراي مقاصد مشتركي هستند ، ارائه مي شود .



فاز تعريف  : 
مقصود از فاز تعريف ، تعيين نيازمندي هاي سازمان و سيستم هاي اطلاعاتي ، در بالاترين سطح و براي رسيدن به مجموعه اهداف تعريف شدة سازمان لازم مي باشد 
فاز تحليل 
   مقصود از فاز تحليل ، تنظيم رسمي نياز مندي هاي تفصيلي ، براي سيستم هاي كاربردي كامپيوتري مي باشد . در فاز تحليل ، حوزه هاي كسب و كاري سازمان كه قبلا در فاز تعريف ، معين شده است بررسي مي گردد
فاز طراحي : 
مقصود از فاز طراحي ، گرفتن نياز مندي ها از فاز تحليل و تبديل آن ها به مشخصات تفصيلي سيستم مي باشد 
فاز ساخت 
مقصود از فاز ساخت ، كد كردن و آزمون نمودن كاربردها با استفاده از تكنيك هاي مناسب مي باشد 
فاز انتقال 
مقصود از فاز انتقال ، نصب سيستم كاربردي ، آماده سازي پرسنل مشتري ، براي استفاده و راهبري سيستم و سپس بهره برداري از آن مي باشد . تيم پروژه در فاز انتقال ، نصب ، آموزش هاي پرسنل ، حمايت از تست هاي پذيرش و قرار دادن كاربردها در وضعيت بهره برداري را ، به عهده دارد 
فاز بهره برداري 
مقصود از فاز بهره برداري ، پشتيباني از كاربردها ، اطمينان از اجراي روان كاربردها و طرح ريزي براي توسعه هاي كاركردي آن ها در آتيه مي باشد .
هر فاز حاوي موارد زير مي باشد :
وظائف تفكيك شده  خروجي هاتخمين زمان برحسب  فرآيندو نقش داران پروژه زمان بندي گانت چارت پيشنهاد زمان بندي  جايگزيني نيرو 

فرآيند ها در CDM:
تعريف :
يك فرآيند از مجموعه ي وظايف ( تكاليف ) وابسته و مربوط به هم تشكيل شده است كه براي حصول به هدف مشخصي تدوين گشته است . هر فرآيند باعث بوجود آمدن خروجي يا خروجي هايي مي گردد.

1- تعريف نيازمندي هاي كسب و كار :
در اين فر آيند ، نياز هاي كسب و كار براي ساخت سيستم هاي كاربردي تعريف مي شود 
2- بررسي سيستم هاي موجود :
يكي از نيازمندي هاي مهم در پروژه هاي توسعه سيستم هاي اطلاعاتي ، جايگزين نمودن سيستم هاي مكانيزه با معماري فني قديمي، با سيستم هايي است كه با معماري فني جديد توسعه خواهد يافت ، مي باشد  اين وظيفه را اين فرآيند برعهده دارد.

3 - معماري فني :
در فرآيند معماري فني ، عناصر پيكره ي فني توسعه سيستم مشخص مي گردد.
4- طراحي و ساخت پايگاه داده :
اين فرايند با ايجاد طرح پايگاه داده منطقي ، از روي مدل داده اي سيستم شروع مي شود و باتكميل تعريف داده هاي پايگاه داده براي بهره برداري خاتمه مي يابد . 
5- طراحي و ساخت پيمانه :
قلب پروژه اي كه در آن CDM  استفاده مي شود ، طراحي و ساخت پيمانه است . 
6 -  تبديل داده ها:
هدف از تبديل داده ها ، انتقال دادن ، تبديل كردن و آزمون نمودن تمامي داده هاي موجودي است كه براي آزمون يا كار عملياتي كاربرد ها مورد نياز مي باشد
7 - مستند سازي :
فرآيند مستند سازي بر روي تهيه مستندات متني با كيفيت بالا تمركز دارد . تمام مستندات آموزشي و فني كاربران ، در پروژه تهيه مي شود . 
8- تست :
فرآيند تست يك راه كار همبسته براي تست نمودن كيفيت كار تمامي عناصر يك سيستم كاربردي مي باشد . اين فرآيند شامل آزمون كاركردي پيمانه ها ، تست همبستة پيمانه ها در سطح كسب و كار و تست پذيرش و همبسته ي سيستم ها مي باشد . 
9- آموزش  :
هدف فرآيند آموزش ، تمهيد كاربران و راهبراني است كه به اندازه كافي آموزش ديده باشند تا بتوانند وظايف اجرايي سيستم جديد را انجام دهند

10-انتقال :
فرآيند انتقال به وسيله تعريف زود هنگام نيازمندي هاي معين ، براي تغيير و تحول به سيستم جديدشروع مي شود و شامل تكاليفي است كه براي اجراي عناصر اوليه همچون توسعه سيستم جديد ، برنامه نصب ، تهيه محيط بهره برداري ، انجام تغيير و تحول و كنار زدن هرگونه سيستم قديمي مورد نياز مي باشد .
11- پشتيباني بعدي سيستم :
اين فرآيند چهار هدف براي پشتيباني هاي بعدي دارد :
مراقبت و پاسخگويي به مشكلات سيستم از طريق دفتر كار راهنمايي بروز رساني كاربرد براي درست نمودن خطاها و رفع مشكلاتي كه جنبه افزايش كارايي دارند .ارزيابي سيستم در هنگام بهره برداري طرح ريزي براي گسترش كاربرد سيستم 

تخمين هزينه هاي ساخت و توسعه سيستم ها:يكي  ازروشهاي تخمين" پايين به بالا " مي باشد. در اين روش ، پروژه به اجزاي كوچكتر شكسته مي شود و نقش هر جزء و درصد مشاركت آن جزء در كل پروژه مشخص مي گردد . با حدس زدن هزينه هر جزء و استفاده از روابط و فرمول هاي مناسب ، هزينه كل پروژه تخمين زده مي شود 
جدول ذيل   ميزان كار و تلاش مورد مصرف در پروژه هاي با اندازه متوسط مي باشد  كه شركت اوراكل ارائه كرده است . با توجه به جدول  ،فاز ساخت بيشترين زمان پروژه را به خود اختصاص مي دهد و فرآيند طراحي و ساخت پيمانه نيز بالاترين درصد تلاش را به خود اختصاص داده است .


نتيجه گيري و ارزيابي متدولوژي CDM:1- درموارد زير از CDM استفاده مي نمائيم
1- براي پروژه هاي بازمان تحويل ثابت
2- براي پروژه هاي كه طول پروژه بين 3 الي 36 ماه زمان مي برد.
3- با هر پيچيدگي پروژه اي قابل استفاده مي باشد.
4- با هر مقيا س و اندازه اي از پروژه مي توان از آن استفاده نمود.
5- در پروژه هاي كه نياز هاي سازمان بعد از تحليل مشخص و غير قابل تغيير مي باشند. مي توان از اين متدولوژي استفاده نمود.
6- وجود مقدار بودجه معين براي پروژه
7- قانوني بودن ارتباطات و وجود قوانين رسمي در سازمان پروژه



2- درموارد زير از CDM استاندارد درپروژه ها استفاده نمي كنيم:
1- پروژه استراتژيك وحياتي
2- اهميت تحويل سريع وبه موقع پروژه 
3- تغيير نياز هاي سازمان كارفرما در طول مراحل پروژه
4- اولويت بندي تحويل پروژه
5- طول زمان تحويل پروژه كمتر از شش ماه
6-بودجه توليد وتوسعه نامشخص
7- مشاركت فعال كاربران
8-پروژه هاي كه ريسك بالايي دارند.
9- بزرگي گروههاي توسعه دهنده پروژه

----------


## vahidb2007

*مقدمه برنگرش* *Fast Track* *:* 
• از خانواده تكنيك هاي Rapid Application DevelopmentRAD ) ) مي باشد.
• از استاندارد ، روش توسعه پوياي سيستم DSDM jfudj تبعيت مي كند. Dynamic System Development Method ) ) 
• اين نگرش براي متدولوژي هاي تحت اوراكل طراحي شده است
• كاربران را با توليد وتوسعه مشاركت مي دهد.
• پروژه ها بااين تكنيك سريع آماده مي شوند.

با نگرش Fast Track فاز ها متدولوژي به شكل زير تغيير كرده و عمل كرد جديد زير را دارا مي باشد.
فازهاي متدولوژي CDM با نگرش Fast Track : 
پروژه ها درFast TrackCDM در قالب فاز ها ( مراحل )زير هدايت مي گردند . در اين فاز ها كيفيت و نقاط كنترل براي هماهنگي فعاليت هايي كه داراي مقاصد مشتركي هستند ، ارائه مي شود . در طول فاز هاي پروژه ، تكاليفي از فرآيند هاي مختلف توسعه سيستم اجرا مي گردد . 


*متدولوژي* *CDM** با نگرش* *Fast Track** :* 
فازهاي متدولوژي CDM با نگرش Fast Track : 

*1-* *فاز برنامه ريزي :* 
هدف اين مرحله دستيابي به يك تعريف روشن از حدود و ثغور پروژه ، اولويت بندي اجزا پروژه و برنامه اجرايي پروژه است 
1- معمولا حدود و ثغور با كمك تركيبي از جلسات كارگاهي ، نمونه سازي و يا گرفتن بازخورد از كاربران انجام مي شود و شامل تعيين اهداف ، فعاليتهاي عمده ، واحدهاي سازماني درگير صورت مي گيرد.
2- اولويت بندي اجزا پروژه براساس روش زمان ثابت انجام مي شود و از اقلام اجباري تا اقلام غيرضروري تفكيك مي گردد.
3- برنامه اجرايي پروژه شامل برنامه نيازهاي پروژه "به منابعي مانند نيروي انساني ، مالي ، سخت افزار و نرم افزار و غيره "، اقلام قابل تحويل پروژه ، جزئيات فعاليتهاي پروژه ،طرح كيفيت پروژه ، برآوردهاي مالي و زماني پروژه ، برنامه زماني وفرسنگ شمارهاي پروژه مي شود. 
*2- مرحله مدل سازي نيازها:*
*در**مرحله مدل سازي نيازها* *در**CDM** بيشتر به اين توجه مي شود كه چه كاري انجام مي شود و چگونه انجام شدن آن در مرحله طراحي روشن مي شود. در نگرش* *Fast Track* *چنين مرزي وجود ندارد و جلسات كارگاهي ونمونه سازي ها ممكن است هر دو موضوع را شامل شود. هدف اين مرحله دستيابي به يك مدل اطلاعاتي ، يك مدل عملياتي ، مدل معماري سيستم و يك نمونه ساخته شده است .* 
*وظائف* *:*
*الف** - تعيين نيازها از طريق تشكيل جلسات كارگاهي*
*ب** - قبل از نمونه سازي معمولا استانداردهاي صفحات نمايش ، گزارشها و امثال آن نمونه سازي شده و نظر كاربران اخذ مي گردد كه بدا**ن* *LOOK** &* *FEEL PROTYPING**"يعني ديدن و پسنديدن "* *نمونه سازي گفته مي شود.* 

*ج - نمونه سازي سيستم* *:*
*تعيين هدف نمونه سازي ، طراحي پايگاه داده سيستم نمونه ، طراحي عمليات سيستم نمونه، طراحي ساختار يا معماري سيستم نمونه ، ساخت سيستم نمونه و بررسي ، مرور، اصلاح و نهايي سازي نمونه ساخته شده در جلسات كارگاهي* 
*مرحله طراحي و ساخت :* 
• در اين مرحله نمونه ساخته شده در مرحله مدل سازي نياز، اصلاح و تكميل گرديده و سيستم نهايي ساخته مي شود. 
• در اين مرحله نيز هر سيستم پس از ساخت ، درجلسات پيوسته كارگاهي يا به صورتهاي ديگر بررسي شده و نظر كاربران و ساير افراد ذينفع اخذ مي شود و بتدريج سيستم ساخته شده نهايي مي گردد. اين نوع ساخت را ساخت تدريجي مي گويند. 

*خروجي هاي نهايي اين فاز عبارتنداز:*
1- متن برنامه ها
2- پايگاه داده هاي ساخته شده 
3- سيستم ساخته شده ، تست شده و آماده اجرا
4- مدارك كاربري و راهبري سيستم 
5- مدارك تست سيستم
*مرحله انتقال و توليد:* 
اين مرحله CDM در روش Fast Track CDMتفاوت چنداني با مرحله مشابه در روش ندارد و اهم فعاليتهاي آن عبارتند از:
الف - نصب و آموزش سيستم 
ب - تست پذيرش سيستم توسط كاربران و انجام تحويل موقت
ج - اجراي موازي و اجراي آزمايشي سيستم
د - انتقال از سيستم قبلي به جديد
ه - تحويل قطعي 

*فرآيند* 
• يك فرآيند از مجموعه ي وظايف وابسته و مربوط به هم تشكيل شده است كه براي حصول به هدف مشخصي تدوين گشته است . هر فرآيند باعث بوجود آمدن خروجي يا خروجي هايي مي گردد.

*1- فرآيندتعريف نياز هاي كسب وكار**:*
*فرآيند تعريف نياز هاي كاري ، يك سري از مدل سازي نيازها و يك ليست از اولويت بندي نياز ها مي باشد كه به عنوان خروجي توليد مي شود.*
*هر دو ، مدل سازي و اولويت بندي نياز ها محصولات پويايي را توليد مي كنند* *.*
*2- بررسي سيستم هاي موجود*
وظايف و خروجي ها مشابه CDM تعريف مي شوند اما با اين تفاوت كه نقش هاي جديد و تغيير يافته در اين فرآيند قرار مي گيرد 
*3- معماري فني*
وظايف و خروجي ها مشابه CDM تعريف مي شوند اما با اين تفاوت كه نقش هاي جديد و تغيير يافته در اين فرآيند قرار مي گيرد يك وظيفه اضافه شده نسبت به CDM اين است كه توسعه خلاصه كاملي از معماري فني مي باشد.
*4- طراحي و ساخت پايگاه داده*:
اين فرايند با ايجاد طرح پايگاه داده منطقي ، از روي مدل داده اي سيستم شروع مي شود و باتكميل تعريف داده هاي پايگاه داده براي بهره برداري خاتمه مي يابد . وظائف و خروجي ها شبيه CDM مي باشد ولي بعضي از موارد در پيشرفت Fast Track كمك مي كنند. ، اين فرآيند با فرآيند توسعه كاربردي ارتباط محكمي دارد.
*5- فرآيند توسعه كاربردي* *:*
• تعدادي از وظايف اصلي تكراري كه به توسعه كاربردي كمك مي كند
• اين فرآيند با تعريف استاندارد طراحي و ساخت شروع مي شود . نياز هاي ارتباط كاربر و نمونه سازي ديدن و پسنديدن بنا گذاري مي نمايد 
• فرآيند توسعه كاربردي ، به وسيله تكرار كاربرديو براي توسعه سيستم بكارمي رود . 
• اين فرآيند مخصوصFast Track بوده و جايگزين فرآيند طراحي و ساخت پيمانه در CDM شده است
اين فرآيند ارتباط محكمي با فرآيند تعريف نياز هاي كسب وكار و طراحي و ساخت پايگاه داده دارد . 
*6- فرآيند تبديل داده*:
فرآيند انتقال داده آسانتر از CDM آغاز مي شود به اين ترتيب كه با استفاده از آرشيو داده و جلوگيري از تاخير، كيفيت بهتري را بوجود مي آورد 
*7- فرآيند مستند سازي*
فرآيند مستند سازي درCDM Fast Track خلاصه تر از فرآيند مستند سازي در شیوه CDM است . مستندات با همكاري ما بين توسعه دهنده و كاربر توليد مي شود . 
*8-* *فرآيند آزمون* *:*
فرآيند تست يك راهکار يكپارچه اي براي تست نمودن كيفيت كار تمامي عناصر يك سيستم كاربردي مي باشد . اين فرآيند شامل :
• آزمون كاركردي پيمانه ها 
• تست يكپارچگي پيمانه ها در سطح كسب و كار
• تست پذيرش و يكپارچگي سيستم ها مي باشد 
*9-* *فرآيند آ**موزش**:*
هدف فرآيند آموزش ، تمهيد كاربران و راهبراني است كه به اندازه كافي آموزش ديده باشند تا بتوانند وظايف اجرايي سيستم جديد را انجام دهند . 
*10- فرآيند انتقال*
وظايف و خروجي ها مشابه CDM تعريف مي شوند اما با اين تفاوت كه فرآيند پشتيباني بعدي سيستم دو بار معين مي شود .
*11- فرآيند پشتيباني بعدي سيستم* *:*
وظايف و خروجي ها مشابه CDM تعريف مي شوند اما با اين تفاوت كه فرآيند آزمون ارتقاء سيستم در فرآيند آزمون دو باره تعيين و مشخص مي گردد. 


*تكنيك هاي*CDM Fast Track: 
مجموعه اي ازتكنيك ها و فنوني است كه براي ايجاد شتاب بيشتر در فرايند توسعه سيستم به طورمشترك با كاربران و ساير طرف هاي ذينفع صورت مي گيرد. به عبارت ديگر در اين روش تاكيد عمده بر كار مشترك در مراحل مختلف توسعه سيستم است.
1- شكستن پروژه هاي بزرگ به پروژه هاي كوچكتر و قابل اجرا(Partion )
2- اولويت بندي انجام كار براساس زمان ثابت ( MoSCoW List )
3- نمونه سازي ( Proto typing )
4- آناليز و طراحي مشترك ازطريق برگزاري كارگاه (Work shop )
5- فرآيند توسعه تكراري 


*1-* *شكستن پروژه هاي بزرگ به پروژه هاي كوچكتر و قابل اجرا**:* 
بايد در فاز برنامه ريزي پروژه صورت گيرد بررسي پروژه ازنظر بزرگي و امكان شكستن آن به پروژه هاي كوچكتر است همچنين هركدام از اجزا بايد ازاين جهت كه قابل نمونه سازي هستند يا نه مورد بررسي قرار گيرند . 

*2-* *اولويت بندي انجام كار براساس زمان ثابت** :* 
1- عمليات يا جنبه هاي اجباري عبارت از اقلامي هستند كه حتما بايد در پروژه موردنظر گنجانده شوند
2- عمليات يا جنبه هاي الزامي عبارت از اقلامي هستند كه بودن آنها ضروري است ومعمولا در برنامه پروژه نيز گنجانده مي شوند
3- عمليات يا جنبه هاي شايسته عبارت از اقلامي هستند كه بودن آنها در پروژه مفيداست ولي جنبه الزامي ندارد.
4- عمليات يا جنبه هاي غيرضروري عبارت از اقلامي است كه بهتر است در پروژه موردنظر وجود نداشته باشند

*3-* *نمونه سازي :* 
نمونه سازي روشي است كه در آن يك نمونه سريع و تقريبي از يك سيستم يا بخشي از آن ساخته مي شود. چنين نمونه هايي معمولا براي نمايش به كاربران و سايرافراد ذينفع تهيه مي شوند.

*4-* *انجام آناليز و طراحي مشترك:* 
برگزاري كارگاه ياجلسات مشترك بين عوامل ذينفع درتوسعه سيستم يكي ازابزارهاي الزامي در Fast Track به طوري كه درتمام مراحل توسعه سيستم كارگاهها و جلساتي به منظورهاي مختلف تشكيل مي شود


*ارزيابي متدولوژي* *CDM** با نگرش* *Fast Track** :* 
*مزايا* :
1- هدف سرعت بخشيدن به روند توسعه سيستم ها 
2- در تمام مراحل ، مشاركت عملي كاربران نهايي را در تصميم گيري و حتي طراحي سيستم تضمين كند. به اين ترتيب فرآورده نهايي ، هنگامي كه براي استفاده عملي تحويل مي شود ، قائدتا بايد بيشترين تناسب را با نيازها و سليقه هاي كاربران داشته باشد
3- محدود بودن گروه هاي توليد كننده سيستم در روش Fast Track ( بين 3 تا 4 نفر) ارتباطات لازم را براي هماهنگي و كنترل پروژه ها به ميزان قابل توجهي كاهش مي دهد و به همين دليل راهبري و مديريت پروژه هاي Fast Track را بسيار ساده تر مي كند . 
*معايب* :
1- اصولا اين نگرش براي تهيه سيستم هاي كوچك و متوسط طراحي شده است .
2- استفاده از ابزار اصلي Fast Track يعني جلسات طراحي مشترك در بسياري از موارد دشوار يا حتي غير ممكن است . 
*اولا* - تفهيم كارايي و ضرورت اين روش به مديران سازمان و ساير كاربران آسان نيست .
*ثانيا* - در كشور هايي مانند كشور ما نبايد انتظار داشت كه همه مديران شركت كننده در طراحي مشترك با مفاهيم و روشهاي تهيه سيستم و به ويژه با ابزار هاي مدل سازي آشنا باشند 




*مديريت پروژه در اوراكل :* 
Project Management *چيست ؟*
PJM يك روش استاندارد براي مديريت پروژه هادر حوزه فن آوري اطلاعات مي باشد. هدف اساسي PJM مهيا نمودن چارچوبي است كه در آن همه پروژه هاي حوزه فن آوري اطلاعات (IT ) رابتوان به نحو شايسته اي طرح ريزي ، برآورد ، كنترل و تمام نمود. پروژه هاي IT در رسيدن به موفقيت ذاتا با درجه بالايي از عدم قطعيت مواجه مي باشند 

*فرآيندها در*PJM :
در مجموع PJM براساس يك متدولوژي فرآيندگرا بنا شده است . 
يك فرآيند در واقع مجموعه اي از فعاليت هاي مرتبط است كه دريك پروژه جهت رسيدن به هدف خاصي صورت مي گيرد
PJM داراي پنج فرآيند مي باشد:
1- كنترل و گزارش گيريControl and Reporting 
2- مديريت كارWork Management 
3- مديريت منابع Resource Management 
4- مديريت كيفيت Quality Management
5- مديريت پيكربنديManagementConfiguration

*دوره تكامل مديريت پروژه*:
تقسيم پروژه به چند مرحله ( فاز) ،سطح بالاتري از كنترل مديريتي را مهيا مي نمايدو عدم قطعيت در اجراي پروژه كم مي كندو در پايان هرمرحله اتمام ويا تكميل هرخروجي را به مالك منعكس نموده و او مي تواندآن ها را مرور و يا تائيد نمايد.هم چنين هرمرحله يك نقطه استراتژيك درپروژه است ويك فرصت براي تاييد نيازهاي كاري مشتري در اختيار مي گذارد. اين مراحل به عنوان چرخه حيات مديريت پروژه شناخته مي شودكه در نمودار زیر نشان داده شده است .


*دوره تكامل مديريت پروژه**شامل پنج فاز مي باشد :*
• *طرح ريزي پروژه*
• *طرح ريزي فاز* 
• *كنترل فاز* 
• *تكميل ( اتمام ) فاز*
• *تكميل (اتمام ) پروژه*

*ميزان كار و تلاش در مديريت پروژه*
تجربه هاي عملي روي PJM نشان مي دهد كه ميزان تلاش براي مديريت پروژه ، ازكل تلاش هاي انجام شده در پروژه ها،بين ده درصد كل تلاش هاي در پروژه هاي كوچك تا بيست و پنج درصد كل آن در پروژه هاي بزرگ را شامل مي شودو رابطه مستقيم با اندازه و پيچيدگي پروژه ها دارد. 
جدول زير تجربيات شركت اوراكل در استفاده از PJM

----------


## vahidb2007

*مديريت پروژه* PJM *در* CDM :
PJM وابستگي بين وظائف راطوري تعريف مي كندكه وظائف مديريتي مراحل ، اجراي پروژه به جز درابتدا و انتهاي پروژه در مسير بحراني قرارنگيرد.در شكل زير وظائف مربوط به ارائه خروجي هاي پروژه كه با عنوان اجرايي ( Execution ) مشخص شده است. همراه با طرح ريزي پروژه واتمام پروژه PJM يك مسير بحراني را در پروژه تشكيل مي دهند.

*مديريت پروژه* *PJM** در* *CDM** با نگرش* *Fast Track** :*
مدير پروژه در CDM/FT به تجربه خاص و فهم خوبي از مفاهيم زير نياز دارد :
• RAD
• متد و شيوه مديريت پروژه 
• مهندسي نرم افزار 
*مديريت پروژه دو بعد دارد :*
• 1- اولين مورد ارتباطي است كه كار نياز دارد تا براي مديريت و پشتيباني انجام شود . اين مورد توسط فرآيند هاي درون PJM راهبري مي شود.
• 2- دومين مورد زماني مي باشد كه مديريت و پشتيباني وظايف بايد در چرخه حيات پروژه انجام شود . اين بعد نيز توسط طبقه بندي چرخه حيات راهبري مي شود

*1*
*فرآيند* *:*
*-* *فرآيند كنترل و گزارش گيري* :
برخي از جزئيات طرح مديريت پروژه زماني كه نگرش پروژه RAD مي باشد تغيير مي يابد . طبيعت پويايي روش RAD و قواعد خاص اولويت گذاري براساس زمان ثابت ،كه به معني اين است كه كنترل تغيير يك فعاليت بسيار روشني از نگرش هاي پروژه با قسمت هاي ثابت مي باشد .( تلاش تقريبا 20%) 


*2-* *فرآيند مديريت كار :*
برنامه ريزي و طرح كار ساده تر شده است به دليل اينكه در يك پروژه با استفاده از نگرش CDM/FT زمان بندي كند نيست .( تلاش تقريبا 15% ) 
*3-* *فرآيند مديريت منابع:*
تقريبا تماما به رهبران تيم سپرده مي شود . پيوستگي كارمندان و حدود مهارت توسعه دهندگان كه در پروژه لازم مي شود مشخص مي باشد.نگرش CDM/FT نياز مدير پروژه براي معرفي منابع جديد را كاهش مي دهد . مدير پروژه بايد در شروع هر فاز منابع جديد را تخصيص دهد و در خاتمه آن منابع را آزاد نمايد . مدير پروژه بايد درك خوبي از توسعه كاربردي در درون قسمت بندي هاي فني داشته باشد ( تلاش تقريبا 20% ) 

*4-* *فرآيند مديريت كيفيت:*
نياز هاي جديد آشكار شده را توسعه مي دهد . زماني كه محصولات به وسيله كاربران توليد شده اند يا اينكه كار بطور دقيق توسط توسعه دهندگان انجام شود .( تلاش تقريبا 15% )
*5-* *مديريت پيكر بندي:* 
فرآيندي است بطور خاص زماني كه نياز ها بصورت پويا ( قابل تغيير ) باشند . مورد استفاده قرار مي گيرد. همه تغييرات بايد قابل تعويض باشند . مدير پروژه به دانش و اصول مديريت پيكر بندي نياز دارد . همچنين بايد قادر باشد آنها را در عمل توسعه دهد . براي توسعه پروژه سفارشي بزرگتر كه از FT/CDM استفاده مي شود بايد زمان كامل براي مدير پيكربندي جهت زمان بندي و تخصيص آن به مدير پروژه داده شود .( تلاش تقريبا 30% )

----------

